# Cluster #@&



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 3, 2011)

I am always disappointed by the iPhones focusing.
Where it is focused, shows great detail, but it always misses.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 3, 2011)

Ewwwww


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 3, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 4, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I am always disappointed by the iPhones focusing.
> Where it is focused, shows great detail, but it always misses.


 

It's OK..... we can still see your messy workbench.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2011)

A clean bench means little work is done.


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2011)

So true!

But now I wonder - just how much are your fingers worth?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't get what you mean, Overread.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 4, 2011)

Hes saying fingers are worth more than the bling  

Edit:  Im not quite sure what Im lookin at here bJ.  Snoop Dogg's pinky ring?  What is the purple material?  Enamel?


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Hes saying fingers are worth more than the bling


 
hehe well I don't know about that - but more the fact that surely Bitter's fingers are now far more valuable now that they've got all that dust on them (of course I'm assuming its valuable diamond/stone and silver dust and such)


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah, the "Goldfinger" effect.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2011)

Ahhh! Hahahahaha! I see. Could've gone either way.

Yeah, when a jeweler dies, they don't get burried, they get refined. 

AI, the purple is wax. I had to set a bunch of diamonds, and assemble the side "panels", melt the panels into the wax, then carve the ring around them.
I'll post the finished piece when it's done. It's for a 100 year old lady. She was supposed to come in to approve the wax today but she didn't.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah.   Man that must be some dense wax to be that translucent.  I used to make a fair amount of jewelery when I was in the dental lab business.  Never did any stone setting though.  Just waxing/casting/finishing.  I envy your skills sir!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2011)

"It's a poor photographer who blames his iPhone!"


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 5, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> It's for a 100 year old lady. She was supposed to come in to approve the wax today but she didn't.



I hope she's just late and not... _late_.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 13, 2011)

Ark, Wax work is my favorite part of the process, I think. I don't know how dense the wax is, it's a sort of plastiwax.

Derrel, your right! I did better this time!

Orion, that was our joke too.  She came in this last Saturday, and loves it, so it's moving forward.

Here's a new project:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ark, Wax work is my favorite part of the process, I think. I don't know how dense the wax is, it's a sort of plastiwax.



Totally.  And the nice thing about wax, if you screw up you can just add it back.  What I dont miss is having to finish crowns and attachments within .002

Edit:  I dont miss polished fingers either.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2011)

Whew! Just finished this beast...


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 18, 2011)

In these two photos the composition and depth of field are way off.  We expect more of you.  /end sarcasm


----------



## shortpants (Jun 18, 2011)

forget your pics, I want you to fix my rings for me!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 18, 2011)

Ya.  I find it hard to believe that a jewler/photographer doesnt have a lightbox.  :er:


That thing it big pimpin' though.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah I know, that's why I posted in "just for fun". 

My studio expansion, which is underway, will have a dedicated, clean, product photography space. 
I packed a lot into my 325 square foot shop, the new additional 375 square feet is a dream come true. 

I'll post up a proper photo tomorrow night.


----------



## JBArts (Jun 21, 2011)

Having those messy workplace resulted to a very creative and artistic jeweler! I don't mind if you have dirty hands, I just like your pieces! Keep it up!


----------



## NikonME (Jun 21, 2011)

Are the two sides of that ring unsymmetrical? I am not critisizing, just asking.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 21, 2011)

NikonME said:


> Are the two sides of that ring unsymmetrical? I am not critisizing, just asking.


Yes, they are. I think this piece would look better if both sides were the same, or more drastically different, but I was limited in the stones she had (size,shape,quantity) and the look she wanted. I've been going back and forth with this job for 8 months, trying to get what the customer wanted. It's been a tough job.

Better images are: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/247880-recent-product-shots-bling.html


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2011)

/pass Aveeno lotion to Bitter


----------

